# what memory do I want for OC Sabertooth p67??



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello

Im building a new system I have been building computers for many years but never bothered with over clocking but I want to have the ability with this new system

I plan on getting the:

1) i7 2600k
2) sabertooth p67
3) noctua d14 cooling fan.
4) nvidia 580 or 590

I initially planned on getting 8gb kit ballistix 240 DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800
But ive read that is not that great for overclocking. 

What memory would work with the Sabertooth p67 and allow for respectable OC numbers?

Would this memory get in the way of the Noctua D14?

Thank you!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much are you looking to spend on the Memory and how much Memory do you want (8, 12, 24GB)?

I did find this if you like it.

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

8gb is enough I can always add another 8 later on.

I dont want to spend more than 80 for the ram

The ram you listed has very good reviews at first glance (80% give 5 star) Ill look into it a bit further and see if I can find out how well it gets along with the sabertooth...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Gun Jam said:


> 8gb is enough I can always add another 8 later on.
> 
> I dont want to spend more than 80 for the ram
> 
> The ram you listed has very good reviews at first glance (80% give 5 star) Ill look into it a bit further and see if I can find out how well it gets along with the sabertooth...



I wouldn't judge how good ram is by the reviews on New Egg, do the home work on them!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> I wouldn't judge how good ram is by the reviews on New Egg, do the home work on them!


This. Never believe reviews on sites that sell you stuff do your homework.

second the more memory you have the less of an overclock you will achieve, 8GB will be sufficient for agood overclock.

as for the video card get the asus 580 platinum

you will need atleast a 750w psu, consider getting an 800w or 850w if you plan to do a big overclock though so it will handle the voltage increases.

With that cpu and motherboard you should be able to achieve over 4.4GHz if you do it right 4.9 is possible too


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

well clearly basing a decision on newegg reviews alone would be dumb...Thats why Im here at this forum right .

The problem is I dont really know exactly what to be looking for. G Skill says its compatible with the asus sabertooth p67. If I wanted to contact say Gskil tech support and ask a question other than "is it compatible with stock sabertooth rev 3b or will I need to update the mobo bios first" What are some things to look for OC wise or other to determine if the ram is right for my needs?

An OC of 4.9 would be sufficient in my case.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

check on the asus website, look at the qvl list it will tell you what ram is compatible and what bios revisions are needed if at all.

You wont get 4.9 unless you really know what you are doing although I can help you with tha.

what power supply are you using?


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

a corsair HX 750 watt


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Gun Jam said:


> well clearly basing a decision on newegg reviews alone would be dumb...Thats why Im here at this forum right .
> 
> The problem is I dont really know exactly what to be looking for. G Skill says its compatible with the asus sabertooth p67. If I wanted to contact say Gskil tech support and ask a question other than "is it compatible with stock sabertooth rev 3b or will I need to update the mobo bios first" What are some things to look for OC wise or other to determine if the ram is right for my needs?
> 
> An OC of 4.9 would be sufficient in my case.


 I got a Gskill 8GB kit of PC3-16000/2000Mhz I also have two P67 boards and one Z68 they work great in them all. You will be quiet happy with the board, on air I have a few overclocks over 5Mhz. But they were merely a temp setting, proper cooling 4.9 is very reasonable. 
PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK`s CPU Frequency score: 5544 mhz with a Core i5 2500K 
5544Mhz on a i5 2500K with some water :blush: with dry ice i can go higher


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

nice thanks for the info!!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dry ice can get very expensive. When at an OC competition a few years ago I hit 5.2 with an e8400 with dry ice which is the cpu I run now at 4GHz on air.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

why not just ram liquid c02 through the heat exchanger fins at say 1 min intervals. 

Or better yet build a heat exchanger with hollow fins and then pump liquid c02 through the fins and then into an expansion chamber. The hollow fins would be inside a close chamber that would allow the water to pass around them. If the whole mess was made from silver it bet you could get H20+glycol temps around zero F as it passed over the cpu.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I got a CPU pot, no LN2 near my location. Dry ICE by the bag is not to bad Think I paid around $12 bucks for a 10 pound bag, enough for a days worth of benching.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Gun Jam said:


> why not just ram liquid c02 through the heat exchanger fins at say 1 min intervals.
> 
> Or better yet build a heat exchanger with hollow fins and then pump liquid c02 through the fins and then into an expansion chamber. The hollow fins would be inside a close chamber that would allow the water to pass around them. If the whole mess was made from silver it bet you could get H20+glycol temps around zero F as it passed over the cpu.


you can but CPUs tend to die if the temps are not constant. We tested a q6600 at -60 degrees c. it worked for days but as soon as the hydrogen was stopped and it returned to normal temps it work for about an hour then died.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Humm thats interesting.

Well G.Skill said the memory initially listed above at the start of this thread should work directly with the sabertooth p67. 

I think this is a good choice memory wise based on my future needs.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> you can but CPUs tend to die if the temps are not constant. We tested a q6600 at -60 degrees c. it worked for days but as soon as the hydrogen was stopped and it returned to normal temps it work for about an hour then died.


 
Electron migration?


----------

